

28nm – The Last Node of Moore's Law - Varcht
http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1321536&elq=93547af6f4464bdf8196f5ae3089e92b

======
hga
How much more expensive are FinFETs to manufacture
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multigate_device#FinFET](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multigate_device#FinFET),
basically 3D devices that trade height for width)? Per this article Intel is
the only one doing them, and it includes FinFET technology in a list of
expensive things.

With the article's focus on SoC chips, which might not be using FinFETs any
time soon, I wonder if Intel will be able to do better with their 14 nm
process node at their $5 billion Fab 42....

~~~
Varcht
Last I heard Fab 42 was delayed indefinitely. Not enough profit. Current talk
is Intel is looking at IoT.

~~~
hga
Woah. So they have, e.g. [http://www.extremetech.com/computing/174832-intel-
cancels-14...](http://www.extremetech.com/computing/174832-intel-cancels-14nm-
fab-42-in-arizona-but-its-nothing-to-worry-about)

And the Broadwell chips using it are reported to be delayed (not in the least
surprising for a "tick" to a new process node), although as one analyst points
out, if you miss the back to school buying period, as it will, there's no
great rush afterwords to start shipping in quantity.

And getting to facts on the ground, as of late December I judged Haswell
server systems (the "tock" architectural jump in 22 nm after the Ivy Bridge
"tick" to it) not yet mature enough.

